# Monster Galveston Redfish



## reelgunz (Aug 18, 2009)

Caught this bad boy at Seawolf Park. This was one of 10 redfish on the day and the smallest was about 15lbs while I estimated this one to be 40+lbs. Fishing with cut shad and shrimp.:cheers:


----------

